# 06 F250 with 4400lb springs



## 92f350 (Jan 28, 2008)

This truck has 5.4L with 4400lb spring. Was just wondering who has same setup and what kind of plow they are using.

How can i tell if this has snow plow package?


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

https://www.fleet.ford.com/

Whaqt year? What body?

2005 Super/Crew cab came stadard with a 4400lb front axle reg cabs came with a 4000lb axle.

Look in link, it can tell you more.


----------



## 92f350 (Jan 28, 2008)

06 Supercab


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Both long box and short box have a stanard 4400lb GAWR front axle

long box has 4800lb springs while the shortbox only has 4400lb springs

Both run the Dana 60 which is rated at 6000lbs,


----------



## 92f350 (Jan 28, 2008)

Well thats great news all I have to do is get the 4800lbs springs and quick match on westerns sight says I will be able to mount a 8 1/2' pro plus.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Granted that truck has coils for front springs, but those front axle weights seem very light compared to the leaf spring front sprung SD trucks. I mean at 4400# that is in the ball park of 1/2 ton weight ratings.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

I have a set of snow plow prep coil springs. They were taken off of a '07 F250 with less than 500 miles on them. They are rated at 6000 lbs. I'll be happy to sell and ship them to you.

Just my .02¢

Rick


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Dont waste your money on 4800lb springs....I have 5600lb springs and I run a 8.5 Fisher Extreme V and it sags a little. I am looking into 6000lb springs for next year already, I'm hoping I dont have to get shock extentions or anything else but the springs. But imo, just go with the 6000lb springs and there is no question that it will handle a plow. If it has A/C the it already has the heavy duty altenator so your good there.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Second the opinion of getting the 6k springs. If they are still the "X" code springs that is what you want.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Code X is for the snow plow prep _leaf_ springs, rated for 5200 lbs.

Code C is for the snow plow prep _coil_ springs, rated for 6000 lbs.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I don't know the codes and weights for the coil spring front ends. But the X-code leafs are #6000 and came with the snow plow prep pkg. W code leafs are #5600, V code are #5200, and U codes are #4800.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I did a little looking a found this info on coil spring upgrades, But I am not positive on the part numbers due to a non confirmed source. I also realize the part numbers do not match the numbers posted in the next post below, which I feel is a better source.
Part # 5C3Z-5310-AA is for the 7000# coil springs found in the long wheelbase 550's with the diesel. These will obviously ride quite stiff but will not sag with a big plow or whatever.
Part # 5C34-5310-BA is for 6500lb front coils.
Part# 5C3Z-5310-CA is for 6000lb front coils.
The more I read up on the coil suspensions the more complicated it gets. There are a LOT of different coils depending on (but not limited to) W.B., cab, 4x4/4x2, engine, payload options, etc.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Here are the 08 Ford front coil codes for F250-F550 and and their respective part numbers, this is from the 08 workshop manual . I can't find any spring weights associated with them, nor do I know if they are for 4x4, 4x2, what engine, or what cab. As I understand it a #6000 spring on a 4x2 5.4L RC truck is not the same part as a #6000 spring for a 4x4 CC 6.4psd. Boy is this a mess.
Front Springs
AA — 5C34-5310-AAB
BB — 5C34-5310-ABB
CC — 5C34-5310-ACB (I saw a reference that this is a #6000 spring, but nothing for certain)
DD — 5C34-5310-ADB (I saw a reference that this is a #5600 spring, but nothing for certain)
EE — 7C34-5310-EC
FF — 7C34-5310-FC
GG — 7C34-5310-GC
HH — 7C34-5310-HC
II — 7C34-5310-RC
JJ — 7C34-5310-JC
KK — 7C34-5310-KC
TT — 5C34-5310-AEB (I saw a reference that this is a #5200 spring, but nothing for certain)
VV — 5C34-5310-AFB
WW — 5C34-5310-AGB
XX — 5C34-5310-AHB
YY — 5C34-5310-VC
ZZ — 5C34-5310-WC
22 — 7C34-5310-XC
33 — 7C34-5310-ZC


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

All I can say is I am glad I do not have coil springs.


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

I have no clue about anything.
plow prep on a 06 ford 250
5200 5.4
5600 6.8
6000 PSD
Thanks Dan


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Ggg6 reminded me of something.....for those of you with gas motors and with trucks that are 2004 or older, the code X leaf springs are rated at 6000 lbs. If you have a diesel, your front GAWR is 5200 lbs.


----------

